# Permisos para una partición NTFS

## tirantloblanc

Tengo una partición NTFS a la que quiero que acceda un determinado usuario no-root de mi sistema. El caso es que no he encontrado el grupo ni los permisos necesarios para que pueda acceder. He cambiado de grupo tanto  /mnt/c como a /dev/hdb1 pero no sirve de nada. Creo que la culpa es del devfs que hay que configurar de alguna manera especial. ¿Cómo lo tenéis vosotros?

Mi /etc/fstab:

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/c          ntfs            auto,user,ro            0 0

Gracias y saludos!

----------

## TcB

Yo con esto en el fstab podía entrar perfectamente como user, ahora ya no me hace falta pq suprimí el güindous pq despues de 4 meses sin utilizarlo el pobre ni arrancaba:

/dev/hda1              /mnt/win2k      ntfs            user,rw,umask=0

Puse el rw con la ilusion de poder escribir pero ni aun compilando el kernel con soporte a escritura en ntfs lo conseguí.

----------

## manniac

veo que tienes RW como opcion, estas usando escritura a NTFS en tu kernel? si es asi.. que tal funciona?

----------

## tirantloblanc

Pues gracias, lo de "umask=0" me ha funcionado perfectamente.

Con estos foros da gusto  :Smile: 

----------

## TcB

 *manniac wrote:*   

> veo que tienes RW como opcion, estas usando escritura a NTFS en tu kernel? si es asi.. que tal funciona?

 

Pos no se, nunca conseguí hacerlo funcionar, tenía el kernel compilado con soporte a escritura pero cuando arrancaba el linux en el dmesg salía una linea que decía que lo deshabilitaba por questiones de seguridad ¿?

Total como no utilizaba el windows y me ocupaba espacio me peté esa particion, ahora ese espacio es mi /opt y /var.   :Very Happy: 

----------

